# What are the names of the towers at Ko Olina



## a1000monkeys (Jun 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the names of each of the three towers at the Marriott Ko'Olina?  Which one is the second tower built, in front of the sand bottom pool?

Can anyone can provide a link with a resort map with the names?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## tango (Jun 29, 2010)

a1000monkeys said:


> Can anyone tell me the names of each of the three towers at the Marriott Ko'Olina?  Which one is the second tower built, in front of the sand bottom pool?
> 
> Can anyone can provide a link with a resort map with the names?
> 
> ...



They are Kona, Moana, and Nai'a.  Nai'a is the newest, Kona is the oldest.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 29, 2010)

And the parking garage at Naia is much superior to the garages at the other two towers.  Much more room, plus the tower is not fully opened yet giving even more room.  I own at Ko Olina and was there is February and we parked in the same spot the whole week.  Go to the bottom floor of the garage.  It is the best and the easiest.


----------

